# Manufacturing defects



## cspctec (Dec 9, 2012)

It seems like the Nexus 10 has some serious quality control problems. I got my Nexus 10 as a Christmas gift and I've already had to RMA the first one because the power button didn't work. I just received my replacement tablet and the new one that I got has a bad back. The back is raised a little and whenever it is pressed on (even slightly pressed), it makes a fairly loud popping noise; it is very annoying. I compared it to the old one that I had with the busted power button and the one with the bad power button makes no noise when pressed on.

Has anyone else had issues like these? Do you think Google would take another one back because of the bad back popping noise? Samsung needs to run through more quality control before packing these tablets.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Can't hurt to ask. We paid $500+ for these things. I believe it's reasonable to want our tablets to be free of hardware defects. Heck, I've got a replacement coming my way simply because of a tiny piece of lint under the glass. Google processed my RMA with no fight.

Regarding your specific issue, I don't have it. But oddly enough, I came across someone (I think on XDA) who described the same problem. Was that you? If not, your issue isn't unique to your tablet.

EDIT: I was right. Read about the back cover issue on XDA. The guy even made a video showing his issue.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1998388&highlight=clicking+noise


----------



## bleedblue9150 (Jul 18, 2012)

I had to RMA my Nexus 10 after opening it as well. The right speaker cover was badly bent and the plastic case had a raised ledge that I would assume led the speaker cover being messed up.

The 2nd Nexus 10 is fine though.


----------



## cspctec (Dec 9, 2012)

Rodeojones said:


> Can't hurt to ask. We paid $500+ for these things. I believe it's reasonable to want our tablets to be free of hardware defects. Heck, I've got a replacement coming my way simply because of a tiny piece of lint under the glass. Google processed my RMA with no fight.
> 
> Regarding your specific issue, I don't have it. But oddly enough, I came across someone (I think on XDA) who described the same problem. Was that you? If not, your issue isn't unique to your tablet.
> 
> ...


No, that wasn't me. Unfortunately, flexing seems to be a common problem with the Nexus 10.

Anyways, I will have to send this replacement tablet back now, because it won't even turn on. Yesterday, I fully charged it while debating whether to return it or not, and after it got done charging I turned it off (shut it down completely) and went to bed. I woke up this morning and picked it up to turn it on and play around on it a little and for some reason, the area around the camera on the back of the tablet was warm... like it had been in use (my Galaxy Nexus gets warm like that after some use, but not while turned off). The tablet is dead and I haven't even bothered charging the damn thing again.

Maybe I should have kept the tablet with the bad power button, at least it held a charge for a couple of days. It was really hard to turn on and off, but I could use it. This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## btucker2003 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm getting the most ridiculous random reboots... Literally, every 20 minutes or so tonight. Any thoughts? Unlocked, and rooted... that's it?!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BigRalphN (Jul 5, 2011)

btucker2003 said:


> I'm getting the most ridiculous random reboots... Literally, every 20 minutes or so tonight. Any thoughts? Unlocked, and rooted... that's it?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


I have read about people having this issue after the last update.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cspctec (Dec 9, 2012)

Just to let you guys know, I sent in my second Nexus 10 and just received another one and it seems to be perfect so far. No bad flexing or dieing in 3 hours. I've already rooted the device and everything went smoothly. Heres hoping nothing happens to it in the future like the myraid of other problems I've been reading about.

If you have a bad N10, make sure you send it back until you get a good one. This is my third replacement (third times the charm apparently), and it works great so far. Don't accept a defective unit, no matter how small the defect.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

cspctec said:


> It seems like the Nexus 10 has some serious quality control problems. I got my Nexus 10 as a Christmas gift and I've already had to RMA the first one because the power button didn't work. I just received my replacement tablet and the new one that I got has a bad back. The back is raised a little and whenever it is pressed on (even slightly pressed), it makes a fairly loud popping noise; it is very annoying. I compared it to the old one that I had with the busted power button and the one with the bad power button makes no noise when pressed on.
> 
> Has anyone else had issues like these? Do you think Google would take another one back because of the bad back popping noise? Samsung needs to run through more quality control before packing these tablets.


Got my nexus ten from wall mart and have the exact same problem with the popping noise. Mine isn't too bad, but its good to know they'll fix it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

